# AC130 vid



## WillBrink (Apr 28, 2008)

I have watched quite a few AC130 vids of the usual stuff of them raining down death on haji, as I know you all have, but this one....wow....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQhjaCgAS80&feature=related"]YouTube - AC- 130 mission (best video)[/ame]

Or, is it just from Call to Duty 4!


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

Call of Duty 4... modern Warfare.... Will.. you knew that didn't you??


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 28, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Call of Duty 4... modern Warfare.... Will.. you knew that didn't you??



As you can see, I wrote that above yes. Pretty damn well done though...gotta get that game!


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

I know I should have quoted you before you edited.. LMFAO!!!

BTW that game rocks...

I love "All Ghillied up"  absolutely awesome level...


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 28, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I know I should have quoted you before you edited.. LMFAO!!!
> 
> BTW that game rocks...
> 
> I love "All Ghillied up"  absolutely awesome level...



Looks freaking amazing!


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2008)

My hardware is not good enough


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 28, 2008)

Ravage said:


> My hardware is not good enough



Try some Viagra perhaps?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh SNAP... you beat me to it Will....

dang it... 

I was gonna say...

"That's what she said" too.... dangit


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2008)

They don't complain .... about my company :doh:


----------

